

Ask HN: SF Bay Area Designer share - codenerdz

What do you guys think of several startups getting together and hiring a designer?<p>The thing is, we all have low budgets, and everyone is saying 99designs this, crowdspring that, but frankly a lot of their designs are weak(may be a communication issue). If several small-ish startups pull their resources, we should be able to find a local designer to work with for equity+cash - and this will give us better results and support the local designers as well.<p>Note: this should apply to any other metro area. The emphasis is on local designers that will be able to interact in person with the developers
======
popsolete
I would participate in something like this, but the question is how would we
find a designer?

Otherwise pooling makes sense because a long-term relationship can then be
established with the designer, vs working with whoever has time.

------
noduerme
Just a quickie note. I'm a designer. You wouldn't know it from the site I
posted here last week, but then that was about code, not design, and CSS ain't
my thing. Most of my design work is in print, especially food packaging,
brochures, ads; but I've also done art for the sides of buildings 120ft wide.
If you've ever bought sushi at a market in the US you've seen my work :\

Anyway, you really get what you pay for with design, and few people who pay
for it are actually willing to recognize that. 99designs is great if you're a
tight-fisted carwash owner in Dallas or something. And it might be fine if
you're just looking for a stupid logo for a template site. Beyond that, you
need people who are actually trained to do this stuff.

Basically what's missing in the wide-open "I have Illustrator too" market
isn't communication; it's coherence. You hire one guy to do a logo, a girl to
handle a header, someone else to do some ads. Or you hire one person but pay
them per hour to do each of those things, rather than giving them 10 hours pay
up front to come up with a master vision that will tie the mess together.

Any designer who says, "logo, no prob" without noticing that you have no well-
laid-out color palette, no consistency in your typography, should be fired
before (s)he's hired. They should refuse to do work for you before you figure
out what you want. That's how you know you're dealing with someone who knows
what they're doing.

I think the concept of pooling a designer is great, if the designer is great;
and not great if you end up with a lousy designer. You're still gonna pay
hourly. If you're paying under $35/hr., you're getting someone who's
unemployed, probably for a reason. If you pay between that and $100/hr.,
you're probably going to get someone who isn't really capable of art
direction. And if your pool isn't capable of that, then you're going to get
poor results.

